# CRC silicone causes cancer?



## nicjsb (Jun 9, 2008)

On the can, it says that it is "known by the state of California" to cause cancer.

From: http://hpd.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/hous...3003032&query=CRC+silicone&searchas=TblBrands
(this is the marine lube version, but the normal one says the same thing on the can)

"This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer, birth defects and reproductive harm."

This makes me hesitant to use it. I really, really don't want to get any kind of cancer, it's just not worth having a fast cube.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 9, 2008)

Once again, they exaggerated the warning. Just don't drink it or spray it in your eyes. It's to avoid any lawsuits because some idiot does something stupid just because it doesn't say you can't.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 9, 2008)

Ummm... According to someone, everything cause cancer.
Don't breath! You don't want your DNA to be oxidated. 
I've been painting each week for years, and the paint contains lead, cadmium, cobalt, etc, which is definitely worse than silicone spray. I don't have cancer.
Crazy Californians.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jun 9, 2008)

What dosent cause cancer these days......


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 9, 2008)

water, styrofoam, wood, that's about it.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 10, 2008)

i inhaled silicone before,i got real dizzy,but after that it was okay.

stupid wind blowed the silicone to me.

now i use MR Mckenic(lol singapore brand) which is a wet lube but you do not need to wait for it to dry and it wont cause cancer cuz water,the chance of u inhaling water is like 1%. unless u spray it into ur nose=.='


----------



## TimMc (Jun 11, 2008)

*CRC Marine Silicone Lubricant*

*Check out the MSDS for this product first!*

The following agencies *did not find any components* that would warrant the product being labeled as carcinogenic:
- Occupational and Safety Health Administration (OSHA)
- International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC)
- National Toxicology Program (NTP)

That's two federal government agencies and one international agency who think the concentration of benzene and toluene is low enough to *not cause cancer* (under normal use).

The State of California probably has that warning with large companies in mind. These products are used occupationally and employees are exposure to such carcinogens over a long period of time (e.g. working the same job for 20 years). So the risk of getting cancer may increase from "negligible" to "one-in-a-million" depending on the concentration. Spraying your cube once every couple of months is nothing compared to using 1-2 cans a week for 20 years. You've probably got a higher risk of getting skin cancer from the sun.

Personally, I use CRC 808 Silicone Spray. Although, *here* the state government does not go against federal governments warnings or lack thereof.

Tim.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 12, 2008)

There is absolutely no chemical that doesn't have some kind of bad effect on the human body. Whether is be CRC or bug spray they always cause some kind of disease.


----------



## shelley (Jun 12, 2008)

You see those warnings everywhere in California. It's mostly just a legal thing. If you try hard enough, you can probably show that anything has the potential to cause cancer.


----------



## Erik (Jun 12, 2008)

Actually evertything can be harmfull for your body as long as you take too much of it, like water...
But seriously, do you really think they'd sell a product (when you buy it in a normal store of course) where if you use it (even heavy usage) always, or most likely will get cancer? Probably the chance of getting cancer of this using it for 10 years is probably even smaller then smoking one cigarette in those 10 years.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 13, 2008)

"But seriously, do you really think they'd sell a product (when you buy it in a normal store of course) where if you use it (even heavy usage) always, or most likely will get cancer?"
Tobacco?


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 13, 2008)

very true! Also alcohol, with liver cancer.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 13, 2008)

But you don't drink or inhale CRC silicone spray, do you?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 13, 2008)

"Sometimes I do."

-Bobby Lee from MadTV


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 13, 2008)

the sun causes cancer as well. want to wear an umbrella for the rest of your life?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 15, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> But you don't drink or inhale CRC silicone spray, do you?



Its a spray can... so yes, to some degree. Especially if you suffocate yourself with it in your basement bedroom with no ventilation.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 16, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Just don't drink it or spray it in your eye



LMFAO I can totally picture that now.


----------



## shelley (Jun 16, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > But you don't drink or inhale CRC silicone spray, do you?
> ...



Which is why I do it outdoors.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 17, 2008)

And also why I'm brilliant yet can barely pull a weighted 3.0 GPA. I just sometimes forget to do that thinking thing.


----------



## Kian (Jun 17, 2008)

i think so long as you're not huffing the stuff you'll be ok. you can only come in contact with a very minimal amount of any of the substance, especially the extraordinarily low percentage of which might be carcinogenic (assuming you're taking reasonable precautions).

basically, so long as you don't like the smell, and god knows you shouldn't, you should be fine.

here's to happy, cancer-free cubing.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a new warning.
"Included straw is not for ingesting of contents. Used for narrowing spray of silicone ONLY!!!!"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2008)

Kian said:


> i think so long as you're not huffing the stuff you'll be ok.



When I bought my CRC silicone, I was carded. (And I'm 46!) Apparently, they're afraid of kids huffing the stuff.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> When I bought my CRC silicone, I was carded. (And I'm 46!) Apparently, they're afraid of kids huffing the stuff.



Bleh, I know of some 20-40 year olds that roam my local area huffing/sniffing paint and whatnot. They even have the nerve to ask for spare change.

Normally I wouldn't consider throwing money away, but when someone disturbs the elderly and little children in prams on public transport by fuming up the place... well, maybe that's an incentive to waste a few cents on a bullet. 

Tim.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Jun 17, 2008)

Water intoxication is possible, fatal, and has occurred before. It happened on a radio show titled "Hold your wee for a wii." However, normal and rational consumption is both necessary and beneficial.

Similarly, overconsumption of CRC silicone, or any substance for that matter, is probably adverse to your health. However, when properly used, CRC silicone is both beneficial (to a smooth cube) and necessary(in the prevention of RMI and slow cubing times).


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 17, 2008)

Cubie Newbie said:


> Water intoxication is possible, fatal, and has occurred before. It happened on a radio show titled "Hold your wee for a wii."


Yeah, I saw that in the newspaper. Some person drank so much and didn't urinate that she died from too much water...

But I know something that can't give you cancer. Pure oxygen gas.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Cubie Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > Water intoxication is possible, fatal, and has occurred before. It happened on a radio show titled "Hold your wee for a wii."
> ...



Wrong that's what causes cancer! 
Why do you think them health care products say they have anti*oxi*dants?


----------



## hikepark (Jul 30, 2008)

It's more than likely to just protect the company from any potential lawsuits but still always use silicone in well ventilated area and just be sure not to constantly inhale it or be exposed to the fumes for excessive amounts of times


----------

